# Nuvens...(Dia 20 de Fevereiro de 2008)



## Henrique (20 Fev 2008 às 21:51)

Desculpem o dedinho 




(Preto no branco hein XD)


----------



## Thomar (20 Fev 2008 às 22:02)

Henrique disse:


> Desculpem o dedinho
> 
> (Preto no branco hein XD)



Não sei se desculpo... 

Belas fotos!  Gosto especialmente da primeira!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (21 Fev 2008 às 00:02)

Boas pessoal!

De facto hoje existiram condições para a convecção, e facilmente se observava que os Cb's cresciam bem. Tive que ir a Lisboa por motivos profissionais, e já na viagem de volta, houve uma formação que me intrigou, a este de Lisboa. Ainda consegui tirar algumas fotos do telemóvel no carro, e em movimento;





Ao início, ainda pensei que aquela parte inferior fosse uma cortina de chuva, mas depois de olhar com atenção, parecia mesmo uma Wall Cloud. O que acham?


----------



## Henrique (21 Fev 2008 às 06:40)

Eu diria maioritáriamente pricipitação por causa da mudança gradual de cor perto na base/solo, vendo da direita para a esquerda, agora, a intensidade podia ser muita o que confunde na distinção nuvem/chuva.


----------

